# Ghost Recon Breakpoint - Mission Kritische Masse



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2019)

Hab aktuell die Nebenmission angenommen komme aber nicht weiter. Finde den unterirdischen Eingang zum Lebensmittellager und Herrenzimmer nicht.  Kann vielleicht auch sein daß ich überspielt bin....  Weiß jemand wo der Zugang liegt ?


----------

